# my rhom



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok peeps i need a little help with this ,,,i need advice and pictures on this everyone was always so helpfull in the past so i need it now to







,,,,ok this weekend im moving my white p into a 55gal tank he is like 5 or 6in long i want to know what you people think as the best set up ,,,i already have black gravel "wich im going to use ,but as far as plants rocks ,,"im going to dim the lights"i have a powerhead,so please give me pics or ideas for this so i can make sure he is going to be happy ,,,this fish is so good looking ,,,im so proud of him or her,lol...well let me know what you think ok ,,,thanx as always,,,,you people on p,fury kick fukin ass














:thumbup:always best regards from mike!!!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i know i just put this thread up ,,,,but not one bite on this one ,


----------



## sticke 00 (Jul 29, 2004)

its too big to put ornaments so it can hide in, so i just suggest you put lots of plants and stuff. Try to find a big rock that it can hide behind...they liike that. I would suggest going with fake plants, because real ones are a hastle and cause debris. Fake ones last forever and u dont need to maintain them. Dont crowd your tank with plants, leave some swimming room. Wen u set it up, make "hotspots" for it. Dont put all of the deocrations in one spot. Other than that i think thats pretty much it. Great lookin rhom


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

in a year you will have to upgrade to at least a 125(240 is better) gallon tank so donts pend alot an dstart saving your money for at LEAST that size of a tank and a nice water pump for current and a couple ac500 and a canister with biomedia..heaters


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice Rhom, you might wanna invest in a larger aquarium for him in couple months/year.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> in a year you will have to upgrade to at least a 125(240 is better) gallon tank so donts pend alot an dstart saving your money for at LEAST that size of a tank and a nice water pump for current and a couple ac500 and a canister with biomedia..heaters


 ok 1 thing i want to add on size ,,,if they grow an inch a year why would i have to upgrade so fast ,,,i know i dont know everything but ,,,thats what i heard they grow like an inch or so a year


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok what about a powerhead should i or not use one ,,,thanx alot for the replys so far


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

use a large one...and because rhombs are muscular fast fish and need alot of room just trust us man they are so much better in how they are when in big tanks


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i do want a little more feeback on this one ,,,,cause ill buy him a 180gal next year no problem ,,,,if he needs it in a year ,,,


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this may be a bit different but i have a bunch of bio balls in my tnak and they float on top

and my reds like to hang out right up underneath it, so i would suggest some floatin plants

to make a "roof" for lack of better words but then i bet hell use more of the water column

i think its great.

o yeah and that gold fish has the "o sh*t what the fuk is that look :laugh:


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

That is one great looking rhom.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

That is one great looking rhom.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok here are pics of the new rhom tank i think i did pretty good with it ,,,but as always ,all comments are good,,,








i have to do a little cleaning up the tank but thats it


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

1 more pic


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice looking tank, but if he's anything like mine that hanging airline is toast.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

below said:


> Nice looking tank, but if he's anything like mine that hanging airline is toast.


 yea i thought about that ,but he has been in there for only 2 days so he is still shy you know ,but he will come around,and when he does i know everything is toast,hehe


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

i use these little suction cup things to hold the air line in place so that it kinda gets it out of the way and it doesnt just dangle there. You can pick those up at your LFS. Unless your rhom really hates it then i guess it wont help any...


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> i use these little suction cup things to hold the air line in place so that it kinda gets it out of the way and it doesnt just dangle there. You can pick those up at your LFS. Unless your rhom really hates it then i guess it wont help any...










thanx ,i have them but i didnt put them on yet ,,,maybe tomorrow i will ,,,im going to run the air line on the bottom under the gravel then up the cornor of the tank so i cant see it ,,,but good looking out


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Thats a good lookin rhom and a good looking tank setup!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Little Waffen said:


> i do want a little more feeback on this one ,,,,cause ill buy him a 180gal next year no problem ,,,,if he needs it in a year ,,,


 He doesnt need a tank that big in a year. He will be fine in the 55 till 7-8 inches i think. They grow between 1/2- 1 inch per year in most cases at that size.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

if money is not that big of a problem get him the bigger tank sooner rather than later. It can only help him to be healthier and grow bigger.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

if you had a wide tank and an auto water changer and a massive current and fed him locals/cichlids full of high vitamin fish food prior to feeding.he'd grow alot faster


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

yeah man just start saving 10-15$ a week and when you have enough money just buy your new set up...keep looking for deals.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

ok whats all you peoples opions on what size tank for himi am going to keep him for life so all opions welcome ,,,,"money not an issue,so let me know what you think thanx


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

definetly a 180 if you wnat him to be happy he needs turning room 240 would be better or if you can get a 6 foottank but in a wider width say 30 <i think 30 is perfect>inches donno who makes em or where youd get tanks thatw ide though.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i want more advice on this ,,,and time wise,,,,im not trying to be a prick but i want to know what im going to do ,,,please ,,,post more info on this ""and the time i have to do this ,,,well i am being a prick,,hehe







i just want to get alot of info on this so i can : plan my life with my fish,,,,














thanx everyone


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

need more info and this,,please


----------

